# Kangol's Arch Nemesis and a Bear



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So those of you in VIP have heard the Hamster Fairy story. Just wanted to share some pics of Kangol's new arch nemesis, Tico Tango the hamster. Brayden's dad got him a hamster (oh joy). Anyway, needless to say Kangol does not like it....


































and doing what he does best









and loving his new toy


























































and sitting in my lap at the bank drive thru waiting for the teller to send him treats in the clear tube









and this is the "resident" bear at my grandfather's house. He is a baby, which means mama is out there somewhere.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

aww. i love hamsters i currently have 4 an one has 9 babies


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol @ tico taco! Nice shot of kangol, tico taco, and ur laptop on gp  

I don't think I've ever seen a pic of kangol standing. He always chillin


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> aww. i love hamsters i currently have 4 an one has 9 babies


I hate hamsters. His dad brought him home with a hamster 2 weeks ago.. It has been a nightmare and we're currently on hamster number 3.... Oh and the other one its missing now... Grrr stupid rodents


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Lol @ tico taco! Nice shot of kangol, tico taco, and ur laptop on gp
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of kangol standing. He always chillin


He's king of chillaxing


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I had hamsters growing up.... never again. They are cute but are escape artists!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG I love the spots on his tummy. How adorable!. You can tell he is not happy with the other family member. He looks too cute begging for a treat.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the look on his face, it's great! Lol!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics.. i <3 me some kangol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> great pics.. i <3 me some kangol


Thanks girl!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay there is my boy!!! Great pics


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hhahahahahahaha. Kangol looks like he's thinking... "Seriously? Tell me this is a joke!"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I can''t believe he didn't try to bite the ball, that's a riot.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Didi said:


> I had hamsters growing up.... never again. They are cute but are escape artists!!!


Yeah they are! I just duct taped and zip tied there crates 5 min ago. I did find hamster #2 tonight though! Yay!



PerfectPit said:


> OMG I love the spots on his tummy. How adorable!. You can tell he is not happy with the other family member. He looks too cute begging for a treat.


Thanks!



Celestial88 said:


> I love the look on his face, it's great! Lol!


Thanks, Celeste!



BastienBully said:


> Beautiful boy!


Thank you!



Aireal said:


> Yay there is my boy!!! Great pics


Kangol loves you, Aireal!



MamaTank said:


> Hhahahahahahaha. Kangol looks like he's thinking... "Seriously? Tell me this is a joke!"


He's thinking dinner! lol



ames said:


> I can''t believe he didn't try to bite the ball, that's a riot.


Oh he tried but when he couldn't get to the hamster he was like get that thing away from me!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg I love the drive thru pic!


----------

